# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Միշել Ռոշե (Michel Rauscher)

## Ուլուանա

Լավ նկարիչ եմ բացահայտել  :Love: ։ 



Միշել Ռոշեն ֆրանսիացի գեղանկարիչ և լուսանկարիչ է։ Ծնվել է 1957 թ. Էլզասում։ 

Միշելը հմայված է Աֆրիկայի ու Ասիայի խորհրդավորությամբ, լույսով ու գույներով։ Հիմնականում աշխատում է յուղաներկով կտավի կամ փայտի վրա՝ ստեղծելով Աֆրիկայի և այլ վայրերի կյանքը պատկերող գեղազարդ տեսարաններ, որ ամբողջական են իրենց տխրությամբ, ուրախությամբ ու խորհրդավորությամբ։ Ռոշեի նկարները սահմաններ չունեն և իր երազանքների, կրքերի, գոյություն ունեցող և չունեցող վայրերի մեկնաբանություններն են։

Նրա գործերը ցուցադրվել են Ֆրանսիայում, Գերմանիայում, Նիդեռլանդներում։ 

Բոլոր նկարներում մի տեսակ խաղաղություն ու ներդաշնակություն կա  :Love: ։




















Շնորհակալություն Chilly–ին՝ ակամա թեման ստեղծելու ոգեշնչման աղբյուրը հանդիսանալու համար  :Jpit: ։

----------

CactuSoul (29.09.2013), Chuk (30.09.2013), E-la Via (29.09.2013), Lusina (30.09.2013), Դատարկություն (29.09.2013), Հայկօ (30.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2013), Վոլտերա (29.09.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա



----------

CactuSoul (29.09.2013), E-la Via (29.09.2013), Lusina (30.09.2013), Դատարկություն (29.09.2013), Հայկօ (30.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (29.09.2013), Վոլտերա (29.09.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Լավ նկարիչ եմ բացահայտել ։


Հաստատ:
Ներդաշնակության ու խաղաղության հետ մեկտեղ ջերմություն էլ է փոխանցվում: Հետաքրքիր տեխնիկա ունի:
Որքան նայում եմ, էնքան պարզ գիտակցում եմ, որ կուզեի իր նկարներից ունենալ:

Շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար, Ուլուանա:

----------

Alphaone (29.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.09.2013), Ուլուանա (29.09.2013), Վոլտերա (30.09.2013)

----------

